# Reserve Armour Officer Training



## 30 for 30 (17 Oct 2001)

I‘m just wondering if anyone can tell me how long it takes to complete basic officer training plus trade training (reserve armour) in one summer period (would this take place in Quebec and/or Gagetown?).

Also, if I plan on joining an Iltus-outfitted reserve armoured recce regiment, during trade training am I trained on the Iltus, Cougar, both, or something else!

Cheers.


----------



## McG (17 Oct 2001)

If you are Recce, you would be trained on the Iltis only.  Recce officer‘s have always had reserve training because there is no regular force equivalent.  In past years atraining would consist of doing RESO and Ph II in one summer.  The next summer had the 2Lts on a mixed course with the Recce 6a‘s.  I couldn‘t tell you how it will change, except that the trainning will now take only one summer.


----------



## centurion (18 Oct 2001)

They now  take :
2Lt on course with MCpl to learn basic Crew Commander - 2weeks
2Lt on course with MCpl to learn Patrol Commander - Defence - 2weeks
2Lt on course with MCpl to learn Patrol Commander - Offence - 2 weeks
2Lt on course with Sgt to learn Tp  Ldr in the Defence - 2 weeks
2Lt on course with Sgt to learn Tp Ldr in the Offence - 2 weeks
Sgts take and are scored on the Tp Ldr course as qual for Tp Ldr\Tp WO
2Lts are only scored on Tp Ldr duties only. Ergo the Tp WO is qual‘d as a Tp Ldr, but the Tp Offr is not qual‘d to be a Tp WO. So, a 2Lt can go to the G spot and come home a Tp Officer after 10 weeks of the most glorious erectus penii the Circus of Excellence can dish out. A Tp WO spends years meeting the same criteria, however he is still up on the Tp Officer, no matter what they think. All on Iltii, I might add, (being the plural, I‘m guessing), the Coyote being to expensive and technically challenging for the Reserves, leaving them with the mud recce role  in CRV‘s. Must be why the Regs went to the Armoured Corps conference and tried to get the new CRV taken from the Reserves for their own use, maybe the Gelendawagen( if that‘s it) is too technically challenging for the Reserves also (according to some) or maybe cause it‘s just a new piece of gear. Maybe, now the bloom is off the rose, and new kit is to be had, they‘ve realised you can‘t do sneak and peek(mud) recce with a big honkin survellience vehicle. Sorry, went off on a tangent That‘s the facts.  One‘s the Troop Officer, the other is the Tp Leader. That  will never change. However, what does, is with the new modules in January, all the above is redunant and nothing more than has been info and brown bottle bitching. Let‘s see how the new, new, new, new, system works.  :blotto:


----------



## dgrayca (11 Aug 2005)

Anyone know where I can get some information regarding the P/T CAP Phases?

I.E. EOs/POs, Number of weekends, etc...

Thanks.


----------



## mdh (11 Aug 2005)

> Anyone know where I can get some information regarding the P/T CAP Phases?
> 
> I.E. EOs/POs, Number of weekends, etc...
> 
> Thanks.




Hi dygrayca,

if by p/t   you mean part-time - I don't believe such an animal exists.   There is no longer a CAP-R per se, only a 10-week revised CAP attended by both reserve and regs. If you have limited availability you can do the course in two-week modules. (which means a mere four-five years to qualify if that's all the time you have but I digress   ;D).   There is supposed to be OJT established at the units - according to some threads on the board here - that would count toward completion - but I haven't heard anything concrete.   That's all I've got.

Cheers, mdh

ps I still don't know how you can be so inexplicably wrong about the chicken wings at the Wheat Sheaf?


----------



## dgrayca (15 Aug 2005)

Thanks for that.  I've been told that 32 brigade is offering a weekend version for a couple of the modules, but can't find information anywhere other than the last 2 modules have to be done full-time at gagetown and even that is hear-say.  My unit has nominated me for the course, but they don't have any information either it seems.


----------



## dgrayca (15 Aug 2005)

mdh said:
			
		

> ps I still don't know how you can be so inexplicably wrong about the chicken wings at the Wheat Sheaf?



I didn't say the wings are bad there.... its just Duff's a WAAAYYYYY better


----------



## ArmylogF (25 Aug 2005)

MDH is absolutely right...I just finished CAP and we had reservists checking in and out the whole time. There are 5 mods and the last week is typical admin/13 km march etc. Mod 1 is ranges, we did C7 and C9 but I think we were supposed to do grenades and maybe 9mm but didn't ahve the ammo or something. You do a week in class and a week on ranges. Mod 2 was  a few days in garrison, 2 days in the field for field craft and I think 3 days in the field for Navigation and 2 days in garrison urban ops (probably best part of the course). Mod 3 was section attacks - 4 days garrison, 2 days in fld for demo and 4 days in fld for testing. Mod 4 was student ranges, (RSO qualification), 5 or 6 days on the ranges...very low stress but writing the orders was VERY time consuming - don't slack off. Mod 5 was recce patrols and defensive - 10 day ex starting with patrols, (wed-Sat) Sunday forced rest, defensive/urban ops Monday to Friday. Last week, Monday 13km Cowling Cup competition and the rest of the week admin and hurry up and wait.
I have to say - no offence, a lot of reservists had the hardest time....particularly if they joined in for one or two mods. Many were unprepared physically for marches, fieldcraft was very sketchy, (some didn't even know how to put up a hooch), and injuries were much more prevalent. That being said, good luck and don't risk injury to be a hero - just get it done.


----------



## ryanmc (15 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the info!

I'm going through the wonderful Reserve recruiting process right now and I was striking out finding in-depth details on the CAP.  You were at the top of google btw.

Is anyone familiar with the timing of the CAP following Basic Officer Training?  I was told that I might be sent on them back to back, but no one can say for sure whether that's even possible.  Does the CAP usually follow in the fall after Basic is completed?


----------



## Redeye (16 Nov 2005)

If this summer is anything like last summer (which is never any certainty), BOTP Pt. II for Reservists should start in Gagetown at the beginning of May, and last four weeks, with CAP following immediately thereafter for 11 weeks.  You'd have to get your BMQ/BMOQ/BOTP Part I (it has so many different names!) done first, perhaps on a weekend course beforehand.


----------



## ryanmc (16 Nov 2005)

I was of the belief that the BMQ for Officers was part of the "Phase I: Initial Assessment and Basic Officer Training" part of the training, and that the two parts of phase 1 were done back to back, May to September.  Are you saying it's likely to be broken into two courses for reservists(or at least that that's how it happened in the past)?


----------



## mdh (17 Nov 2005)

> If this summer is anything like last summer (which is never any certainty), BOTP Pt. II for Reservists should start in Gagetown at the beginning of May, and last four weeks



Hi Redeye

I was under the impression BOTC II was only one full week if you have limited availability and it could be done in the reserve CBG area - not just Gagetown - or is that under the old training system?

cheers, mdh


----------



## begbie (17 Nov 2005)

Redeye is correct (atleast as of last year... things may have changed) that officer cadets can take a Class A BMQ prior to their commencing with the remainder of their training.  Over the past few years, I have instructed on several Class A BMQ's where officer cadets were candidates.  

As they explained to me, whatever they accompolished on the BMQ would be treated as equivalent for their BOTP but before they got credit for the course, they had to complete some sort of leadership component.  That is likely the BOTP part II conducted during the month of May.


----------



## mdh (17 Nov 2005)

> As they explained to me, whatever they accompolished on the BMQ would be treated as equivalent for their BOTP but before they got credit for the course, they had to complete some sort of leadership component.  That is likely the BOTP part II conducted during the month of May



Thanks Begbie

This must be something new - again - last time I checked there wasn't an additional 4 weeks for BOTC II but what do I know... 

cheers, mdh


----------



## begbie (17 Nov 2005)

mdh:

I don't actually know how long BOTP II is.  I'll leave that for someone else to comment on.  All I can say is that reserve officer cadets have taken the BMQ course as part of their BOTP requirements.


----------



## mdh (17 Nov 2005)

> mdh:
> 
> I don't actually know how long BOTP II is.  I'll leave that for someone else to comment on.  All I can say is that reserve officer cadets have taken the BMQ course as part of their BOTP requirements.



Thanks Begbie - think it's time to pursue other fabulous mysteries - like finding the lost City of Atlantis or proving that men from outer space actually built the pyramids.

ps Trainspotting was a great flick  

cheers, mdh


----------



## Redeye (18 Nov 2005)

mdh said:
			
		

> Hi Redeye
> 
> I was under the impression BOTC II was only one full week if you have limited availability and it could be done in the reserve CBG area - not just Gagetown - or is that under the old training system?
> 
> cheers, mdh



That it can (or could, anyhow!).  I know it's been run at more local levels and I suspect still could be.  The guys I was on CAP with, many of them anyhow, did it immediately beforehand, it was more or less like what RESO1 was like a few years back - four weeks of leadership theory, PT, small party tasks, and that's mostly it.  I'll try to get some more intel on the course's CTP for everyone here.


----------



## Attonitus (8 Feb 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew how long and where the training would be for a reserve officer (artillery) doing basic this summer. I have heard 13 weeks in gagetown but also heard that its split between quebec for the initial period and gagetown for the other. I have searched the forums and the links that the admins have provided to similar questions but i haven't found a clear answer so any info. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

